# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  جديد جدا / The.X-Files.I.Want.To.Believe.TS.X264.AC3.iNTERNAL

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

# The X-Files: I Want to Believe ( 2008 )

# Genre: Mystery / Sci-Fi
# Year: 2008
# Country: USA
# Runtime: 01:39:03
# Director: Chris Carter
# Cast: David Duchovny, Gillian Anderson, Amanda Peet, Billy Connolly and  many more ...
# Plot: Former FBI agents Fox Mulder (David Duchovny), a believer in alien abductions, paranormal phenomena and government conspiracies, and Dana Scully (Gillian Anderson), a more pragmatic physician with forensic expertise, team up to find a missing FBI agent by following a trail laid out by a defrocked Catholic priest (Billy Connolly), who's a self-proclaimed psychic.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0443701/







http://www.mybloop.com/sultan2007/mo...x.files.ts.avi

OR

http://dl.free.fr/h4QgE5yMm

OR

http://upit.to/file:74dec44013/movie...x.files.ts.avi

OR

http://bitroad.net/download/cee20e84...es.ts.avi.html


منقووول

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]مزيد من الروابط


http://www.mybloop.com/sultan2007/mo...To.Believe.avi

OR

http://dl.free.fr/hNg697Fzl

OR 

http://bitroad.net/download/cc2bd222...lieve.avi.html

[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا عبد الله 
بلكي احضرت الفلم بالعطله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا محمد

اشكرك على المرور

انا ما شفته لسا بس اتوقع حلو كثير

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]رابط جديد بحجم 758ميغا

http://www.mybloop.com/sultan2007/mo...To.Believe.avi[/align]

----------


## coconut

أكس فايلز 

تقريبا كل حلقات المسلسل شفتها  :Icon31: 

و حتى هاد الموفي يمكن  شفتو  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا عبد الله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو حبيبي

بس هذا الفلم اله اسبوعين نازل بس

----------


## باريسيا

*يسلمو ياالقسايمه على الطرح واللفيلم 

ويعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *يسلمو ياالقسايمه على الطرح واللفيلم 
> 
> ويعطيك الف عافيه*


العفو :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------

